# Uses for an old garage door opener?



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I had to get a new garage door opener. The old one still has a working motor and transmitter, but some of its other mechanical hardware was at the end of its life.

Any ideas on what I should salvage, and for what kind of prop it could be used? Seems like the transmitter/receiver and motor could be handy for something, but I don't want to save stuff without _some _plan for it. My attic is already filled with things I've accumulated that way.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

You could easily do any sort of out and back ghost/ghoul/monster by setting it up overhead, providing you still have the limit switches. If your rig is chain drive you might want to change that to a pulley system so you can use a rope or steel cable so that you can eliminate the noise factor of the chain and extend the travel. And depending on where and how you set it up, you could do a slow creeper along the ground or floor. I have a love/hate relationship with garage door mechs and have used several over the years. Many, many years ago I used one outdoors and hung an FCG from it. The ghost floated as usual, but as the TOT's stood watching, she would slowly come toward them. In our original stair descending ghost I used one, but since I wanted a faster more startling effect, I changed it over to a pneumatic scissor mechanism. However the overall operation was nearly the same.




Remember, the motor is for intermittent use, so you will want to put it on a time delay to keep it from overheating. And if using outdoors, you will need to build a roof over the motor assy to protect it from the weather. Good luck.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Ironman! I like your ideas of replacing the chain with a cable/pully, and of using it for motion at ground level. For some reason, I had only elevated uses stuck in my head. We have a cemetery haunt, and this could be good in either having a zombie do a long crawl, or your unique traveling FCG concept would be great!

Okay, I've got a plan so its a keeper. Thanks again!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Let us know how this works out. I have 2 opener motors I'm still trying to figure out what to do with...


----------

